# New York hit by record-breaking early snow, Occupy Wall St protesters feel the chill



## editor (Oct 31, 2011)

1.3 inches of snow fell in Central Park yesterday, making it the snowiest October day since records began being kept in 1869.

Things look tough for the Occupy Wall St protesters:


> Buffeted by strong winds, protesters hunkered down in snow-covered tents in Zuccotti Park in Lower Manhattan, where the Occupy Wall Street movement against economic inequality first set up camp six weeks ago, sparking dozens of similar occupations in city parks across the United States.
> 
> A day after New York authorities confiscated their generators, hundreds of protesters struggled to stay warm and dry after more than an inch of snow fell in the city with temperatures forecast to drop to freezing overnight.
> 
> ...









http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/10/30/occupy-wall-street-new-york-snow-puts-chill-on-protesters/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2011)

More evidence that the US government will do anything to try to get rid of the protestors


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

What a contrast to London - They've been having barbecues and fires all week and sitting out late every night up here, it's so mild.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 31, 2011)

How do you keep warm in those conditions?


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2011)

rover07 said:


> How do you keep warm in those conditions?


Gets even tougher when the cops have taken away your generators


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

editor said:


> Gets even tougher when the cops have taken away your generators



So what excuse did they use to do that then? 

Ah, safety hazard.  What a surprise


----------



## petee (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPXBgZ1gAPs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

what excuse will the police find to confiscate their bikes I wonder


----------

